# Bronco II



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Any reason you don't see many tricked out?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Engine choices suck.
Axles suck.

Im a bronco fan (see avatar). 

Had a bronco 2 I paid $500 got and it was a great lease vehicle....just buy one cheap and leave it as is. Don't spend good money to trick one out.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That's what's going on with my son.He bought one for 500.00 that had a bad head gasket.He changed it and it's a perfect '88 model.100 percent rust free and 140,000 miles.Basic model with aftermarket A/C that barely works.He bought it from a bull-dike school teacher.1 owner.He's talking about all this stuff he wants to do to it,but I keep telling him I'd leave it alone and just drive the crapp out of it.He's 32,so,none of my business I reckon.I want one of the original Bronco's,but they're now out of my price range.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Drive it. Don't sprinkle any sugar on that turd. Put some BFG KM2's on it in the right size and go enjoy. Anything else is money down the rabbit hole.

Save money and effort. Bronco II was always a bad design and it will be a never ending unwinnable game of find the weakest link.

Tell him a ford escape is more capable stock than a built bronco 2 and you wouldn't go lifting and hot rodding an escape.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Advise will be passed on,somehow without mule-lipping him.Thanks sgrem!


----------

